# Can you say something out of Beetlejuice?



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Before you judge the colours keep in mind this is a commercial space with corporate colours. It is a Century 21 Real estate office and this fits their look perfectly. I will have more pics of this project at a later date, but today this is all i could muster as it was a mad house in there. There was deliveries, telecom guys doin installs, brokers meeting with clients, and also owners popping in and out. Here is what I could take today:


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Oh boy! I'll bet their staff go home happy after spending a day looking at those colors :blink:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

looks like the brain drain of an inferior desecrater


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

wild. I do like the trim style though. You find that a lot around here close to and inside DC. 

I know you had fun w/ that ceiling, how's your neck? :blink:


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

I once painted a house that was 1,000 Sf with 14 different colors. The homeowner had a SW brochure that showed examples of colors you could use in rooms and they took it literally lol.


----------

